# Wanting to try the terrain park for the first time...



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Alright, thanks..That's basically what I wanted to know, and I also just saw the sticky in general chat and read that. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

One thing Wolf forgot, if you fall, don't give up, even park rats wreck sometimes. Don't let yourself get frustrated if you can't land a trick the first time or the first day for that matter. Just think to yourself, maybe not today, but I will do it. Believe and you can achieve.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

DVS TJ said:


> One thing Wolf forgot, if you fall, don't give up, even park rats wreck sometimes. Don't let yourself get frustrated if you can't land a trick the first time or the first day for that matter. Just think to yourself, maybe not today, but I will do it. Believe and you can achieve.


thats some damn good advice right there


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Expect to eat it a lot. I spent 95% of last season in the park so I've had my share of bails. That's how you get better. Just don't give up and stay in control.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

From the transworld 20 tricks vid, all the pro's pretty much gave the same advice - "start off small and work your way up"


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

^ Great advice Snowolf, too many kids try to step to stuff they can't handle and make it a very unenjoyable experience. Noones going to laugh at you for taking things easy. Anyone who's been riding and progressing knows what's up.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

wilmot in wisconsin?


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

this has some good advice in here. i hope to progress in the park a good amount this season. my main goal being to land a 360....

any advice/tips?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

trevk#07 said:


> this has some good advice in here. i hope to progress in the park a good amount this season. my main goal being to land a 360....
> 
> any advice/tips?


First, you need to find out which way you are comfortable spinning in the air, ie. frontside or backside. Once you figure that out, start by doing 180 on anything you can find, start small and work your way up. The trick to doing spins is you don't just use your body, you need to use the edges on your board to initiate the spin. It is almost impossible to throw anything off a jump you ride straight into. So if you are going to spin frontside, you want to be riding into the jump on your toe side edge and if you want to spin backside you want to be riding on your heel edge. With only trying to do a 3, you don't need to be digging in like you would on a sharp turn, with experience you will learn where the right area is that get's you around. The next most important thing is to prepare your body to spin, going on an edge alone will not get you around. You want to coil your shoulders up so when you go to pop off the jump your shoulders rotate in the direction you want to spin. The harder you uncork your body, the faster you will spin. And you do have to jump off the top of the kicker you are on, don't just ride off, you get no air. I'm sure other people will add but this is a good start. Watch video's of some pro's on jumps, it does help a little.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

wow you can do 360's and you've only been riding for 2 years?
Dear god I suck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

snowboarding is all about concering your fear...
look at the 5-6 year old snowboarders , why are they good , they have no fear .
those dwarves pwn us all...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

falconis said:


> snowboarding is all about concering your fear...
> look at the 5-6 year old snowboarders , why are they good , they have no fear .
> those dwarves pwn us all...


They also lack the cognitive abilities of a matured brain.


----------

